# Ô dù gấp 2 sản xuất theo yêu cầu



## odunguyenphat (5/5/20)

Với những cơn mưa bất chợ lớn hay những cái nắng gay gắt tại TPHCM đã giúp cho con người nơi đây nhận thấy không tiện khăn về việc đi lại cũng như làm việc địa chỉ đây , điều quan trọng là con người của chúng ta điều quan tâm mang đến sức khỏe vì vậy nay Nguyên Phát chúng tôi mong muốn giới mang đến những ai chưa biết đưa đến thương hiệu ô dù Nguyên Phát về sản xuất và cung cấp *ô **dù gấp 2* ở TPHCM đảm bảo nhất hiên nay .



*Dù Gấp 2 tại TPHCM*

Hằng năm , những cây *dù gấp 2 chất lượng* nhất đã được chúng tôi lựa chọn kỹ càng để cho xuất khẩu qua các nước láng giềng với số lượng hàng nghìn cây mỗi năm . Với hiện nay , Nguyên Phát của chúng tôi có không ít đối tác trong cả nước để có thể cung cấp đủ số lượng dù gấp 2 cho yêu cầu tiêu dùng của quý khách hàng. Tại công ty chúng tôi với quy trình sản xuất *dù gấp 2 uy tín* đã mang logo Nguyên Phát ngày càng lớn mạnh vì chúng tôi đã làm vừa lòng khách hàng từ khâu tư vần đưa đến đặt hàng và giao hàng kip thời theo quy định mà khách hàng đã yêu nhằm tạo mối gắn kết lâu dài .
*Ích lợi từ ô dù gấp 2 tại TPHCM*

Việc phân phối *dù gấp 2 TPHCM* phải phụ thuộc vào phía quý khách hàng , làm hài lòng khách hàng đủ số lượng nhu cầu , đúng khu vực và đúng giờ là cung cách làm việc của Nguyên Phát chúng tôi trong nhiều năm qua.
Tư vấn tân tình , phục vụ yêu cầu 1 cách nhanh chóng tránh làm mất thời gian cũng mong muốn tiêu dùng từ phía quý khách hàng .
đảm bảo chất lượng và chế độ hậu mãi tốt cho từng quý khách hàng khi có trục trặc trong khâu vận chuyển nhanh nhất có thể .
Giá cả hợp lý phù hợp với giá thị trường hoặc rẻ hơn theo quy định mà *công ty sàn xuất dù gấp 2* Nguyên Phát đưa ra nhằm làm vừa lòng quý khách hàng .






Với những ích lợi như mong đợi của khách tạo sự an tâm và tin tưởng *xưởng làm ra ô dù tại TPHCM* Nguyên Phát chúng tôi luôn đưa đến cho quý khách hàng những mẫu tốt nhất trên thị trường làm ra *ô dù cầm tay* Việt Nam , nhằm tạo mối gắn kết lâu dài đưa đến quý khách . Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn về nhu cầu sử dụng *dù gấp 2 tại TPHCM *.
Thông tin liên hệ:

Địa chỉ : 425 Lê Thị Riêng, P. Thới An, Quận 12
Hotline : 097.6060.324 ( Mr. Đông )
Website: http://oduinlogo.com/o-du-gap-2
Email : nguyenthanhdong05@gmail.com


----------

